

Ask HN: Can You Please Give Feedback On This - OafTobark

I recently told someone about Bitcoin. She doesn&#x27;t have a full understanding of it yet (we just had a simple overview talk on the subject). However she came back with these:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;d.pr&#x2F;i&#x2F;Jlem<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;d.pr&#x2F;i&#x2F;l3mQ<p>She was thinking of putting them up on Teespring. I thought I&#x27;d go out and ask others for opinions before anything. She&#x27;s new to all of this, isn&#x27;t normally an entrepreneur of sorts, and doesn&#x27;t know whether this is a good idea or not or how to even market it. I thought I&#x27;d put this up and try to get some feedback for her first. So any feedback you guys have would be awesome.
======
OafTobark
Links:

[http://d.pr/i/Jlem](http://d.pr/i/Jlem)

[http://d.pr/i/l3mQ](http://d.pr/i/l3mQ)

